# Old mud in lines



## Qiw (Jan 27, 2016)

I just bought a rig it's been sitting up for about three years the material line still have mud in itI have a piston pump just replace the cups in it and I don't want to ruin it any suggestions on getting the mud out of the line


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

That's a tough one, have you tried poking in the line to see how far in it's dried? Maybe something like a sewer jetter might work. Might just be a good time to put some new line on it if their showing sun damage.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I'd look into buying new hose. It wouldn't be fun to spend that much time cleaning only to find they are rotten and blow every time you use it. 3 years is a long time for hose to sit in the weather not being used.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

Try soaking the line in a 55 gallon barrel filled with water for a while. Or better yet in the neighbors swimming pool when they go on vacation. When you think the mud has had a chance to soften, try pushing it through using soapy water through your pump. Make sure the line is straight with no coils or kinks. Maybe even pre bend the entire hose to break up any solid clumps.


----------

